
Show HN: Real-time image manipulation with Voronoi/Delaunay - EllipticCurve
https://github.com/MauriceGit/Voronoi_Image_Manipulation
======
tropo
For those with money to burn on custom flooring, the Voronoi transform of the
rhombic Penrose tiling is lovely. From the Penrose tiling, you get that neat
non-repeating pattern. From the Voronoi transform, you get something less
likely to hurt your feet or get chipped-off corners.

I suggest quartzite or pearly white granite, with pink granite for the
pentagons.

The pattern should also work nicely for driveways and showers, likely with
different material. The feel in a shower should be almost as nice as hexagon
tile, and it is possible to put perfect 5-way symmetry around a pentagonal
drain hole.

~~~
dbmueller
Very nice:

[http://www.josleys.com/show_gallery.php?galid=284](http://www.josleys.com/show_gallery.php?galid=284)

------
appleflaxen
awesome project and beautiful visual result!

minor semantic quibble: I don't understand the use of the term "real-time" for
this project. Can you elaborate on which definition is your project using, and
how it applies?

~~~
EllipticCurve
Thanks, that means a lot :)

In this case real-time in the sense that one can adjust parameters and (for
not too many points) get an instant result instead of an image on disk.
Additionally, I used all components to have it displayed with an adjustable
fps count (OpenGL based rendering).

But I see, that the meaning of real-time is a bit biased. Any suggestions?

~~~
mormegil
> But I see, that the meaning of real-time is a bit biased. Any suggestions?

"Interactive"?

~~~
EllipticCurve
Right. Must have slipped me, fits a lot better, I agree! Next time..

